# System doesn't resume after suspend

## Sipos

I'm hoping someone can help me debug this problem. If I suspend my system to RAM (hibernate/suspend to disk works fine), it doesn't resume (the power LED goes to on and the fans start but, nothing works). There is no video signal, the network isn't working (I can't ping the machine) and input devices aren't working (pressing Ctrl-Alt-Del does nothing). The same thing happens whether I use pm-suspend (sys-power/pm-utils) or hibernate-ram (sys-power/hibernate-script).

I have googled the problem. I have tried this with no luck. I can see that the drivers are unbound in syslog but, there are no more syslog messages until booting again after I cut the power. I also found this but, this doesn't apply to my problem: it isn't just the display that isn't working. The Wiki advises disabling the security chip in the BIOS/UEFI but, it's already disabled. 

Any ideas would be much appreciated.

----------

## eccerr0r

This unfortunately has firmware as part of the equation, so it would help knowing the make/model of the computer.

Also updating to the latest firmware may help.

Does suspend/resume work with other linux distributions?

I know my old Dell Inspiron 600M had a really weird workaround, required me to enable BIOS password to workaround a firmware bug on this particular laptop.

----------

## Sipos

The hardware is an Intel NUC5i7RYH. I've not installed any other Linux distros.

----------

## Sipos

I haven't updated the firmware. I'll give that a go tomorrow. I'm planning to install Windows 7 too so, I'll see if it sleeps/resumes from Windows.

----------

## Sipos

I tried it on Windows and, while it suspended OK the first time, it didn't unsuspend the second, third or fourth time so, it seems it is probably a firmware issue.

----------

## Sipos

Thanks eccerr0r.

----------

## Sipos

For anyone else with the same issue: upgrading to the latest firmware (RYBDWi35.86A version 0247 2015-04-15) fixed the problem (for both Windows and Linux). It was indeed a firmware issue, nothing to do with Linux.

----------

## eccerr0r

I'm shocked that Intel left that bug, but at least they fixed it.  Alas suspend/resume tends to be a very low priority item for desktop machines.  It's usually the third party video cards, Ethernet, and disk drivers that get confused after suspend/resume, most of my all Intel machines work well with suspend/resume out of the box.  Weird.

Even so, suspend/resume on many of my machines is quite flaky (especially with 3rd party hardware) and data loss is more of an issue than power savings; though I enable it along with hibernation, just in case there's that odd reason that suspending could be beneficial... otherwise it never gets used.

----------

## Sipos

Yeah, I am surprised this bug made it to machines they sent out and there wasn't anything particularly telling you that you should download new firmware. I'm also surprised I didn't see anything about it when googling the problem (though, this could have been because it was pushed too far down the results by people having other suspend problems with previous generations of NUCs). 

I'm not really planning to use S3/suspend much either but, it was bugging me that it didn't work. I tend to put it in S4/hibernate when not in use. I have to admit that I found out about it when trying to suspend to test whether it worked and, I probably wouldn't even know still if I hadn't had problems with suspend working in the (quite distant now) past in Linux and decided to check it worked.

Edit: thanks again. Until I saw your answer, I was assuming it was a software issue and probably would have wasted a lot if time looking for a software solution.

----------

